# Cat needs a family who will understand his obsession with...cheese



## Paco Dennis (Apr 21, 2022)

He is a darling but I don't think we could up with HOW "hungry" he is. "Ma Ma", our cat is on the counters enough. Maybe someone here will take
him.


----------



## Remy (Apr 21, 2022)

Awww. I was relieved to see he's a foster and the people were not trying to get rid of him. Someone will love him.

Years ago on TV, I watched a feature about a cat somewhere in the Netherlands. The cat was super high energy. Would shred a roll of paper towels in minutes. The interviewer asked the couple if they ever considered getting rid of him and they exclaimed "never, we love him!" Apparently he was a sweet cat, just endless energy.


----------

